# Former Hostage Questions Recent Rescue?



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2010)

This, from a Washington Post blog:


> Anyone who’s read former CBS journalist Jere Van Dyk’s account of his captivity in Pakistan’s tribal region in 2008 could be excused for thinking an armed rescue is virtually impossible.
> 
> And so thinks Van Dyk himself, reflecting on the case of Linda Norgrove, the British aid worker killed during a rescue attempt by U.S. special operations troops Friday night, Oct. 8.
> 
> ...


Wild guess:  they went in because they would have gone in if it was a male hostage, too  :

More on that situation from the Associated Press here, and BBC here.

In a related vein, one analyst/worker in Afghanistan says "don't rescue me":


> .... kidnapped British aid worker and DAI employee Linda Norgrove was killed by her captors during a rescue attempt by international forces.
> 
> While I agree with British foreign secretary William Hague that “Responsibility for this tragic outcome rests squarely with the hostage-takers,” Norgrove’s death is a good illustration of one reason why, if I’m ever kidnapped here, I do not want to be rescued.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (12 Oct 2010)

Always surprising how some people like to play the martyr...


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Oct 2010)

What a douche bag.

I'm sure the US sat around and said OMG they have one of our wimminfolk, that's an affront to our honor! We must rescue her from the barbarians, y'all mount up!


http://www.theepochtimes.com/n2/content/view/38297/99999999/1/1/


> Being held under the Taliban, Van Dyk was given two choices: convert to Islam or die. He went through the motions of the prayers.


Fancy that.



> He suspects honor is one of the reasons why the Taliban didn't kill him, although he is still uncertain. When he was released, the Taliban commander told him, “congratulations on escaping death.” Van Dyk adds, “I knew he wanted to kill me. Somebody above him made the decision not to.”


Misguided chilivary bad, misguided honour good.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (14 Oct 2010)

According to Wikipedia the Allies had gotten intercepts indicating that  Linda Norgrove  was to be executed. That's why the Brits made the decision to carry-out the raid. Another possible reason is to send a message to any other potential kidnappers that they can expect retaliation. In this case, all six kidnappers were killed, including two Taliban commanders.


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Oct 2010)

She was a UK citizen and the SAS worked closely with SEAL Team 6 to effect the rescue. If one of the SEALs hadnt thrown a grenade unknowingly in Norgrove's direction this rescue would have been successful. Bad luck all around.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> She was a UK citizen and the SAS worked closely with SEAL Team 6 to effect the rescue. If one of the SEALs hadnt thrown a grenade unknowingly in Norgrove's direction this rescue would have been successful. Bad luck all around.


I'm not  a SF type, but, you are right. Luck does play a part. My two cents minus the taxes...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Oct 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> She was a UK citizen and the SAS worked closely with SEAL Team 6 to effect the rescue. If one of the SEALs hadnt thrown a grenade unknowingly in Norgrove's direction this rescue would have been successful. Bad luck all around.



One of the reports I read stated SEAL Team 6 carried-out the raid because the kidnappers were in the American AOR and it would have taken to long for the SAS/SBS to familiarize themselves with the area. 

Has it been confirmed that Norgrove was killed by a grenade from the SEALs and not by the Taliban?


----------



## 2010newbie (15 Oct 2010)

This is from an article in the BBC regarding a conversation with Gen. Petraus (highlights mine):



> He said "the best operatives in the world" had risked their lives on the mission, adding: "It was in the course of pulling the video off a hard drive that provides a sharper image, that is fed through to the ops centre floor that it was very clear that there was a throw-in motion, an explosion that followed that and a grenade had been employed."



Full article here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11551594


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Oct 2010)

Now the investigation. MG Votel is to lead the investigation. The article alluded to a question of Votel's impartiality. I think you have to include someone who knows the ropes around JSOC or else how can you evaluate the situation ? The SEAL that evidently employed the grenade is going to be punished unfortunately. Situational awareness will be closely scrutinized. In a hostage rescue you have to know where the hostage is and it looks like that they lost sight of her,or else a grenade wouldnt have been used.



> O-8 to head investigation of failed rescue
> 
> By Sean D. Naylor - Staff writer
> Posted : Monday Oct 18, 2010 5:40:49 EDT
> ...


----------

